# Flow Charts for fun



## Eoghan (Oct 15, 2015)

I was discussing flowcharts in class as a lead in to finding the chemical formula for an ionic compound. In the lead in I used some flow charts from the internet which were quite humerous (e.g. should I text him) and a little risque. Can you think of any (or make any) i.e. am I a calvinist?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/79VHL I like this one.


----------



## Logan (Oct 15, 2015)

A flowchart guide to understanding flowcharts:
https://xkcd.com/518/

Also this:
https://xkcd.com/1195/


----------



## moral necessity (Oct 15, 2015)

I always liked this one...

http://boomeria.org/chemlectures/qual/macdonalds.jpg


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 15, 2015)

My favorite illustrating the Romanist's treadmill...

http://tinyurl.com/75glvdj

Which essentially implies:






Sigh.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 15, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> My favorite illustrating the Romanist's treadmill...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/75glvdj
> 
> ...



No, it looks easy. Just don't sin!

But it looks like if you commit a mortal sin, go through the sacrament of penance, then you don't have to cooperate with grace anymore. There may be a loophole after all. You just have to bear the consequences of your stored up temporal punishment and lay low, and then easy sailing?

Right?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 16, 2015)

Not quite. The feedback loop back through the sacraments continues your "progressive justification" as Rome calls it. The loophole only works if you die right after acts of penance.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 16, 2015)

Missed that. OOps.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## jandrusk (Oct 17, 2015)

Logan said:


> A flowchart guide to understanding flowcharts:
> https://xkcd.com/518/
> 
> Also this:
> https://xkcd.com/1195/



Yes, you can never go wrong with FreeBSD.


----------

